# Tom Watson has hip replacement surgery



## NikosCC (Oct 6, 2008)

> SANTA MONICA, Calif.(AP) Eight-time major champion Tom Watson is recovering from hip replacement surgery, saying Thursday he wanted to improve the qualify of his life and still be competitive on the golf course.
> 
> The surgery to replace his anterior approach hip was Oct. 2 at St. John's Health Center.
> 
> ...


Source-Tom Watson has hip replacement surgery | Tours & News | Golf.com


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't know the answer, but does the PGA and LPGA offer health insurance to its players and members


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

All my golf heroes are getting old.  I can't figure out why I don't age that way?  I'm 61 and I still have all my original equipment.... so far. :dunno:

And it still all works most of the time...


----------



## NikosCC (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sure they have some kind of insurance for the players.
Wouldn't be in their best intrest not to you know.


----------

